# [APP][2.3+] Ultra Wide HD Live Wallpaper Lite



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.3.X (GB)

Source:: 







With most launchers allowing for you to have multiple home screens, why are you still limited to such a small wallpaper? Well, that's about to change with the Ultra Wide HD LWP.

*Features*
_Use any size wallpaper you want_
_Crop wallpaper to any size you want_
_Apply various panoramic effects for home screen scrolling_
_Adjust the level of detail for better performance_
_Apply various color/pixel effects with adjustable effect strength_
_Apply special 3D animated effects_
_Use overlays to change the texturing look of the wallpaper_
_Overlay one of several borders_
I present to you the release of Ultra Wide HD LWP. Although this makes use of Android's Live Wallpaper API, it is not a battery drainer like most. Unless you are using some of the special effects, the wallpaper is only rendered when transitioning between homescreens. We used a live wallpaper because it offered the flexibility to use much larger images than stock Android allows for with its basic wallpaper.

It's time to throw out the old way of using wallpaper and enter into a new era. One where YOU decide what image to use and how much of it to display. Ultra Wide HD Live Wallpaper is ideal for all devices including tablets and HD displays.

Note: Make sure you have some large and/or panoramic images on your SD card to use this app to it's fullest potential. Here's a link to help you get started tracking down some nice images to use with Ultra Wide HD Live Wallpaper - http://www.scheffsbl...age4/page1.html

*Requirements*
_Android 2.3 or greater_
_OpenGL ES 2.0 Capable_
*Downloads*
Ultra Wide HD LWP Lite


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

*Screenshots*


----------



## 0xD34D  (Oct 10, 2011)

*Color/Pixel Effects Previews*


----------

